# R&C/U&C  payments for an out of network provider



## BrandieB (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone have a sample appeal letter for an Appeal of an R&C payment for an out of network provider?


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jun 16, 2011)

What are you trying to appeal? I do have appeal letters I send out saved! email me if you still need some help


----------

